# Network Media Tanks & Servers



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

My goal is to get the best networked media tank I can.
I need current and future support for DivX, XviD, and H.264 video. MKV would be nice.
1080P and DTS support with HDMI.
I don't need wireless, but I imagine all the good ones have it now anyway. I do want an Ethernet port (rear) and a USB port (front) with the ability to read FAT32 formatted thumb drives.

A built-in web browser would be nice.

I've been looking at Popcorn Hour, and as far as I can tell, it comes closest to doing everything I want in this type of device.
But before I make the buy, I was wondering if any of you have used any other similar devices, and what your opinions of them may be.

Please list the device name, a link to their website, and any comments you have regarding its stability, usability, etc.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Obviously, I have asked Stevie for directions again.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Popcorn hour is probably the closest to what you want.

XBMC is what I use and it is excellent, but cannot do HD formats. Probably one of the best media players around though as it plays just about anything from anything. I have 2 Xboxs with XBMC and use one of my desktops as a server.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I researched several choices and went with Popcorn Hour. It's extremely versatile and it's a great value. It gives you a lot of bang for a little buck.


----------



## brownram (Jan 18, 2007)

hdx1000 it will do it all there are 3 boxes out there all run the same software but the hardware on the hdx1000 is a better just Google hdx1000


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks guys.
brownram, that's what I was looking for.
That search led to all kinds of good information!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

brownram said:


> hdx1000 it will do it all there are 3 boxes out there all run the same software but the hardware on the hdx1000 is a better just Google hdx1000


Do you own that unit. I have read conflicting reports on whether it will playback ISO's. I have all of my BD's ripped to ISO's and if this device will in fact play them back without the need for a computer in the veiwing area, I would buy one right away.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

brownram said:


> hdx1000 it will do it all there are 3 boxes out there all run the same software but the hardware on the hdx1000 is a better just Google hdx1000


The HDX1000 definitely has a better name (IMO) than Popcorn Hour and it looks great. Mechanically, it's almost identical to the PCH (down to the remote), but with more memory. For my own information, is the extra memory worth the extra $80-90 over a PCH A-100?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Not sure how this stacks up, but it's only $99 at Best Buy. You have to supply your own external HD. /steve


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Steve said:


> Not sure how this stacks up, but it's only $99 at Best Buy. You have to supply your own external HD. /steve


I read a few review and comments on the WD.
They were not kind to it.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> I read a few review and comments on the WD.
> They were not kind to it.


It cannot be networked either.........


----------



## brownram (Jan 18, 2007)

hey guys yes i own one but have only had it a week. but i have been researching which one to buy for about a month before i ordered it. my first purchase was a Hauppauge 1212 HD PVR to capture hd content off of my dtv hr20 and hr21 which it did beautifully. but the problem was my D-LINK DSM520 HD MEDIA PLAYER would not play back the files. even though it says it supports .TS files but i guess it doesn't support the H.264 codec. so my search was on for a media player that would play .TS & .M2TS files with H.264 codec. over my home network and feed my mitsubishi 73in. through HDMI . well after a lot of research online i found i needed a NMT (network media tank) and the two top ones were the popcorn hour and the hdx1000. all the NMTs out there run the same firmware but the hdx1000 has double the processor and double the ram looks better and has optical and coax digital audio outputs. now the downside NO DETALED USER MANUAL a lot of trial and error have to get most of the information online in user forums. and i have yet to find editing software that doesn't corrupt the original file slightly preventing smooth playback for information Q&A on the hdx1000 here is a link. www.hdx1080.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page just thought i would comment on the playback of the hdx1000. AMAZING !!! better than the original recordings on my hr20 dvr it may be that the hdx1000 puts out a 1080p resolution picture but it is noticeably better


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

What is the best unit for me to use to be able to play XVID videos from my PC and have them display on my TV?


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

wcwman,
That's kind of what's being discussed here.
Both will play DivX/XviD.
I'm still leaning towards Popcorn Hour.


US Offices
More Market Exposure
Built by the Company Who Writes the Code


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Here are some links for you to digest.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1084690

http://learnhd.blogspot.com/

http://istarhd.com/

http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/accessories/0,39100115,49298605,00.htm


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> Here are some links for you to digest.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1084690
> 
> ...


How would I hook it up based on my current set up?


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

You simply connect the Media Tank and your PC to the same home network, wired or wireless.
The media tank is then connected to the display and sound system just as any other AV device (DVD player, etc.) would be.

You can either stream the movies from your PC through the media tank, or you can add a hard drive and store them on the media tank.

You could also simply use a USB drive to transfer the movies for viewing, in which case the network would not even be needed.

You can view the documentation for the Popcorn Hour devices here.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

will that HDX1000 play .ogg/.ogm files?


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> You simply connect the Media Tank and your PC to the same home network, wired or wireless.
> The media tank is then connected to the display and sound system just as any other AV device (DVD player, etc.) would be.
> 
> You can either stream the movies from your PC through the media tank, or you can add a hard drive and store them on the media tank.
> ...


So, let me see if I have this right and if it makes sense.

Wireless networked DVR thanks to a power plug connection from the router to the DVR.

Would I connect AV cables from the popcorn hour to the DVR or to my DVD player in to the TV?

The reason I ask is because the less wires I have to run the better. I am disabled and would need help running wires which I am trying to avoid.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

wcwman18 said:


> So, let me see if I have this right and if it makes sense.
> 
> Wireless networked DVR thanks to a power plug connection from the router to the DVR.
> 
> ...


You hook the NMT to the TV
BTW, you should either shrink your signature down, or create a link to it.


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

dave29 said:


> You hook the NMT to the TV
> BTW, you should either shrink your signature down, or create a link to it.


What is the best way to hook the NMT to my TV when my TV is a ways away from my PC and I am disabled? Anything easier?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

wcwman18 said:


> What is the best way to hook the NMT to my TV when my TV is a ways away from my TV and I am disabled? Anything easier?


I'm sorry, but the question doesnt make sense.


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

dave29 said:


> I'm sorry, but the question doesnt make sense.


Updated the question. Sorry


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

You need to hook the NMT up to the TV and also to your network. Do you have a router(or switch)with a spare port? 
Or, you could go wireless N.


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

dave29 said:


> You need to hook the NMT up to the TV and also to your network. Do you have a router(or switch)with a spare port?
> Or, you could go wireless N.


Yes, I have a router. So, do I hook AV cables from the NMT to the back of my TV?


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Can you get someone to come over and set it up for you?


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> Yes.


I was just hoping to be able to go as wireless as possible due to me needing help to run the wires.


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> Can you get someone to come over and set it up for you?


That will have to be what I do.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

The PC to NMT connection can be wireless, in the presence of a wireless router, but the NMT to TV connection must be physical. 

Audio/Video outputs

* HDMI v1.3a (up to 1080p)
* Component Video (up to 1080p)
* S-Video
* Composite Video
* Stereo Analog Audio
* S/PDIF Optical Digital Audio


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

If you were anywhere nearby, I'd offer to do it for you.
Sorry.


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> If you were anywhere nearby, I'd offer to do it for you.
> Sorry.


It's okay, thanks for all the help. Any idea the best place to buy from, based on where I live?

Are their some pictures of the setup process?

What item is recommended based on what I want to do? Looking to watch XVID videos and such on my PC.

http://www.popcornhour.com


----------

